# Installazione modulo PHP apache2 [RISOLTO]

## patrick666

Qualcuno sa dirmi come installare il modulo PHP per Apache2.

Ho cercato su google e l'unica cosa che sono riuscito sommariamente a capire corrisponde a questo link: http://www.gentooitalia.org/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=5.

All' interno mi è sembrato di capire di fare l'emerge di "mod_php". Dunque eseguendo ottengo la seguente:

```

localhost lib # emerge mod_php

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "mod_php".

```

Perchè mi dice che l'ebuild non esiste? Come posso fare a far funzionare il PHP con il mio apache?

Grazie anticipatamente.Last edited by patrick666 on Sat Jan 31, 2009 3:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

```
# emerge -av php
```

stando attento ad avere la USE "apache" attiva

----------

## patrick666

Ok, ho compreso adesso bene l'utilizzo delle flag USE.

Quindi, basta compilare il PHP con il supporto per apache attivato, ovvero impostando la variabile USE nel /etc/make.conf nel seguente modo:

```

USE=" ... apache"

```

Giusto?

----------

## Peach

 *patrick666 wrote:*   

> Ok, ho compreso adesso bene l'utilizzo delle flag USE.
> 
> Quindi, basta compilare il PHP con il supporto per apache attivato, ovvero impostando la variabile USE nel /etc/make.conf nel seguente modo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si, se vuoi, ci sono un tot di tool per gestire le USE automaticamente:

```
quse -D <flag>
```

per sapere il significato

```
euse -E <flag>[ <flag2> <flag3> ...]
```

per abilitare la USE a livello globale

```
euse -D <flag>[ <flag2> <flag3> ...]
```

per disabilitare la USE.

quse lo trovi in app-portage/portage-utils

euse in app-portage/gentoolkit

un'altro strumento che si trova in gentoolkit è equery...

per quanto riguarda le use locali (cioè quelle introdotte per gestire delle feature esclusive di determinati pacchetti) ti consiglio vivamente di abilitarle singolarmente in /etc/portage/package.use

se non sai l'uso dei file per la gestione granulare degli ebuild, mascheratura, smascheratura etc, è d'obbligo leggersi il manuale di gentoo relativo a questo: 

flag USE

software stabile e non

ciao

----------

## patrick666

Perfetto ho risolto alla grande.

Le dritte sulle flag USE e le utility erano perfette, soltanto un piccolo accorgimento, la flag USE giusta era la seguente visto che sto usando apache2:

```

# USE="apache2" emerge -av php

```

Poi per completare la configurazione di apache mi è stato molto utile questo articolo:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/php/php4-php5-configuration.xml

Grazie tante Peach

----------

## Onip

passare le USE sulla commandline a quel modo è sbagliatissimo.

Meglio usare /etc/make.conf o /etc/portage/package.use.

Se vuoi sapere perchè cerca nel forum, è una cosa che è già stata spiegata più volte.

----------

## k01

suggerisco anche app-portage/ufed come tool per la configurazione delle use flags globali

----------

